# Music Soundtrack Discussion Forum



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2004)

hey guys i need to know a site where i can ask queries regarding specific movie soundtarcks i know this is not the forum to be discussing this stuff but i need it very urgently i tried googling it but none in particular did i find.plzz guys help me out with.thanks to all.


----------



## prankzter (Aug 22, 2004)

try mp3shits.com


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2004)

what was that site something has blocked it just pm me.


----------



## FasTrack (Aug 22, 2004)

Try www.dogpile.com Im sure u'd find something useful.


----------



## prankzter (Aug 22, 2004)

yeah...something has blocked the name of the site.It happenned when i sent this site to mariner also! give me ur mail adress and i'll mail the site to u. It wont let me post on this forum!


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 22, 2004)

yeah prankzter my email add is andylvsu@rediffmail.com mail me the site and FasTrack ur site is basically a search engine not the direct link to a music soundtrack forum buddy thats what i wanted but thanks anyways.


----------



## Kannan (Aug 23, 2004)

Try www.sectionz.com.

But this is related to producing music !!.


----------

